# MOP Beta Key Gewinnspiel



## Sephos (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo  

Ich hab mir das Gewinnspiel angeschaut und frage mich gibt es denn gar keine Tipps ? 
Sowas wie Sprache oder ob es etwas mit WoW zu tun hat ? und wenn ja in welchem Bereich ?  
Denn 9 Buchstaben in die richtige Reihenfolge zu bringen wenn man nicht einmal die Sprache kennt ist schon schwer oder habe ich einen Tipp übersehen ? 


Danke,
Sephos


----------



## Norelle82 (27. Mai 2012)

Dem muss ich Dir eindeutig zustimmen!
Ich zermatere mir schon seit gut 2 Stunden das Hirn und find es ohne Tipps sehr schwer in irgendeine Richtung zu tendieren.


----------



## Soil87 (27. Mai 2012)

Lest euch doch einfach mal den ganzen Text zum Gewinnspiel durch


----------



## Norelle82 (27. Mai 2012)

Der Text war vorhin aber noch nicht da.


----------



## Sephos (27. Mai 2012)

Norelle82 schrieb:


> Der Text war vorhin aber noch nicht da.



Warum bin ich nicht früher drauf gekommen...
Danke dir


----------

